
Show HN: Calculus — in 3 pages - vinchuco
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ldpgqueihdpnckw/Calculus%20in%203%20pages.pdf?dl=0
======
vinchuco
I was writing notes for a discrete math summer course and wondered if it was
possible.

Are 36 months really the most efficient way to finish the calculus sequence at
universities? I doubt it.

~~~
blatant
Excellent handwriting!

